# ROTP and High School



## Warvstar (21 May 2010)

Hello everyone,

So I want to be apply for the ROTP, heres my problem.

I was home schooled and never received any credits! I'm 23 and the recruiter said the cutoff was 25.

I attended SAIT, 3 years back, and I took their English 30, Math 30, Physics and Chemistry courses however they do reward credits.

So it's my understanding that I will need to get the required credits between now and December to qualify for the ROTP. Am I right? Anyone able to offer any advice?

The schools I phoned told me to challenge the courses; however, I'm not sure I can pass them been out of school for so long! I know I can easily take and pass the GED exam, but I also know that's not the same.

Edit: btw, I participate in sports regularly. I have training in many martial arts over the last 7 years. I run my own software business and manage a team of 5. I'm a capable smart guy.


----------



## DexOlesa (21 May 2010)

Well I can't help you with the credits, but I am fairly certain that there is not an age limit at least not 25 anyway


----------



## Alea (21 May 2010)

Hello Warvstar,




			
				Warvstar said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> So it's my understanding that I will need to get the required credits between now and December to qualify for the ROTP. Am I right? Anyone able to offer any advice?



Have you called the recruiting center of your area to ask this question? This, really is the best way to get a clear answer. Even better, you can go and meet a recruiter with a list of all your questions.



> Edit: btw, I participate in sports regularly. I have training in many martial arts over the last 7 years. I run my own software business and manage a team of 5. I'm a capable smart guy.



A good physical condition is a #1 request to be part of the FC and the fact that you run a team with your own business may show leader's capabilities... It will not "hurt" your enrolment process but again, this is something you have to speak about with a recruiter.

Take care,
Alea


----------



## Warvstar (21 May 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Alea, I did in fact talk to a recruiter about it, this is when I was informed that this December is basically all the time I have to get my credits. He said by next year I will be too old to apply, however; After talking with some people on this forum, it appears that there is no age limit?

Anyway, I'm just going to actually go into the recruiting office this time and figure everything out, maybe I just never understood what the recruiter was saying.


----------



## Alea (21 May 2010)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> After talking with some people on this forum, it appears that there is no age limit?



I am 39 years old!! No one ever told me I was to old to join the CF. If you do a search on this forum, you'll be surprised to see that a lot of "old" people like me apply 
I would be very surprised if there is a limit of age.



> Anyway, I'm just going to actually go into the recruiting office this time and figure everything out, maybe I just never understood what the recruiter was saying.



I really encourage you to do so. This will clear out all your questions. 

Alea


----------



## mathabos (21 May 2010)

Could there be an age limit to be able to go to RMC through ROTP ?
If so there is always ROTP via a civilian university. 
Ask the recruiter to clarify the situation and requirements for 
each route.


----------



## macknightcr (22 May 2010)

On the ROTP 2010-2011 Thread you will see a guy who is in his 30's and is about to start at RMC.  I have never been told of an age limit, and I am fairly certain that the previous year there is a woman in her 40's.  You sound like you have your things in order, go down and talk to someone at the RC and have them tell you exactly what you need to do.  You are right to get started early, the earlier the better.

Good Luck.


----------



## 2010newbie (23 May 2010)

I was accepted ROTP in 2010 for a civy university as a Pilot and I am 33. In addition, I am about one year short for my high school diploma. I wrote my GED a few years ago so I could be accepted into a university and I finished 12 courses part-time. My marks were high enough in university that no one seemed to dwell on the fact that I did not complete high school. The only thing they told me was that I would not be considered for RMC, but I had no intention of applying to RMC due to my _advanced age......_

My opinion is if you do not have a traditional diploma, then apply now anyways and see what happens. While you are waiting, see if you can take some tertiary level courses related to the occupation you are considering to prove yourself capable. Your other leadership skills may prove beneficial, but even with my international business experience managing mulit-million dollar budgets and hundreds of employees - no one really asked about it. I was asked about giving back to the community through volunteering though, so I would also advise to ensure you are as well rounded as possible and ensure you are considering this type of activity.

My  :2c:


----------

